
Show HN: iMessage app lets you play punch 4 punch virtually - nibab
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/punchforpunch/id1224964400?ls=1&mt=8
======
nautical
Interesting concept .. can be used for some exercises also may be ?? who jumps
higher .. who skips more etc ..

